# Polychordal Deep Space - Orchestral Composition



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

Actually I have composed a longer orchestral track, divided in 3 chapters. Comments are welcome and much appreciated.

The piece was first sketched out for 2 hand piano and then orchestrated with Samples, purerly here from sample library developer Spitfire Audio.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 15, 2017)

I had come to overwork that track a little and added more than a minute of new music.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 15, 2017)

Excellent development and textures! Fun to listen to and following the story!
Articulationwise I miss some bite or roundness in the motives. Especially the non-stacc-strings are a bit slow in the attacks (i.e. at 0:10 and similar parts). Brass is the most convincing section (which I personally find harder to do). Nitpicking at a great work...


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 15, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Excellent development and textures! Fun to listen to and following the story!
> Articulationwise I miss some bite or roundness in the motives. Especially the non-stacc-strings are a bit slow in the attacks (i.e. at 0:10 and similar parts). Brass is the most convincing section (which I personally find harder to do). Nitpicking at a great work...



You are completely right. I was a bit lazy with some parts to be honest as I was foccusing really on development and just pure comp / orch. At 10 seconds completely agreed. The part needs more of a marcato articulation on the strings or at least an accented sustain. Will fix that.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 15, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I was foccusing really on development and just pure comp / orch.


That really pays off! I too often get lost in detail while loosing the whole picture... Great work! Go on!


----------



## leon chevalier (Sep 15, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I had come to overwork that track a little and added more than a minute of new music.



To me, it's the best track you have shared so far, congrats !


----------



## Jeast (Sep 16, 2017)

Good work! A lot of interesting textures happening.

The only very minimal thing I think could be improved a little is some added dynamics cc curves on your string ensembles in the middle part of the track. 

Indeed very convincing!


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 16, 2017)

This is a really cool track. Very playful and fun to listen to, plus great use of orchestral colors. 
My focus kept getting distracted towards the music , and I had to remind myself that its samples. 

I'd say those motive development studies are really paying off!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 16, 2017)

Saxer said:


> That really pays off! I too often get lost in detail while loosing the whole picture... Great work! Go on!



I have the same problem..always nitpick and I end up getting lost into details which then creates confusion and I lose track. My advice to you and lol to myself: Do all the fine tunings..when you are finished. I know it is so tempting to shape a line until it sounds great though..



leon chevalier said:


> To me, it's the best track you have shared so far, congrats !



Thank you..great to hear you enjoyed it.


Jeast said:


> Good work! A lot of interesting textures happening.
> 
> The only very minimal thing I think could be improved a little is some added dynamics cc curves on your string ensembles in the middle part of the track.
> 
> Indeed very convincing!



Yes, additional cc curves can inject that additional little extra dynamics. Grim Universe did that in the mix from Noams Orchestration Mix project which was pretty cool. 



synergy543 said:


> This is a really cool track. Very playful and fun to listen to, plus great use of orchestral colors.
> My focus kept getting distracted towards the music , and I had to remind myself that its samples.
> 
> I'd say those motive development studies are really paying off!



I dedicate actually most time into studies and if that is paying off a little good to hear that. 

I know I have still to learn a lot but I also see that I had learned some stuff during last 4 years.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 19, 2017)

@Saxer 
Yo :D , here is the crap from today. My head is actually exploding..guess I need some beers :D. 
Anyone who wants to skip starts at 3:30. I am actually planning 6 minutes. Then everything is said. Last 30 second will be an all over the place thing. Lets see..
Woodwind runs sound like midi crap. Any tip? I often think they do sound like pure shit..I don´t know..
You know they don´t have the fluid shit..you know..this really nice lulullul.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 19, 2017)

Cheers  You deserved it!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 22, 2017)

Good Evening,
Here is an update. If you want to skip, go to 4 minutes. I completely reworked the mix as I found the old mix a bit too stiff in the lowend and too harsh in the highend. Sometimes you realize such things when making different comparisons. However here is a downloadable high quality mp3. I seek 6 minutes. Then everything is said and done. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gmb6hpwyrlv7df0/Alexander_Schiborr_Polychordal_Deep_Space_new_mix.mp3?dl=0


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 26, 2017)

So guys..here is the whole piece, 5:31 min..long, I updated my first post with the final version.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 26, 2017)

That's an achievement


----------



## Architekton (Sep 26, 2017)

Sounds extremely good...well done!!!


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Oct 5, 2017)

@AlexanderSchiborr I really enjoyed listening. You must have endless patience to do this with samples that are not always very consistent between articulations and instruments. That being said, once you started working with an all Spitfire Orchestra, your work has truly become exemplary. I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Oct 5, 2017)

Paul T McGraw said:


> @AlexanderSchiborr I really enjoyed listening. You must have endless patience to do this with samples that are not always very consistent between articulations and instruments. That being said, once you started working with an all Spitfire Orchestra, your work has truly become exemplary. I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner.



Thank you, Paul much appreciated also that you take your time listening to my crap all the time..Sorry for what? :D ..it is tedious..I mean this tweaking..believe me I don´t feel like a musician at all because moving all those notes and riding millions of controller curves throughout such a track.. it makes my brain numb and even if you tweak and tweak it doesn´t become sound like a good performance ..but yeah..you know what .I am drinking beer now..polychordal up the midi butt.


----------

